# Vw Rally In Arkansas



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

My Webpage

Camping in the Ozarks with the VW's. Note to self - please do not forget the windows and the top next time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Chris1bea95,

Great pictures.







I haven't seen one of those "things" in a long time.

Mark


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry all. I posted under MOD's


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Thing! Very cool.
I just saw one the other day. Probably the first time in at least 10 years... now this!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Those fit inside the Kargaroo don't they?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Many mango moons ago I was the proud owner of a '71 VW Superbeetle. Curved windshield with an automatic stick shift.

Fun car to drive. Seeing a "Thing" brings back memories.

Dan


----------

